# Acheter l'iPad 3 ?



## S-amir (11 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai reçu mon iPad 2 (commandé jeudi dernier) hier suite à la baisse de 100&#8364; appliqué sur l'iPad 2 je me suis laissé tenter et j'ai pris celui en noir 16 Go. Une très belle machine depuis je ne vais que très rarement sur le Mac.

Seulement voilà j'ai actuellement un iPhone 4S et donc l'écran Retina qui a une definition de folie Rien à voir, avec l'iPad 2 qui a un APN dégueulasse ainsi qu'un écran avec une résolution médiocre vis-à-vis de l'iPhone 4S. 

Avec l'iPad 2, je vais sur le web depuis le canapé, écoute de la musique bref comme un utilisateur lambda mais bizarrement je sens que cette machine est "bridée" et je ressens comme une frustration de ne pas avoir d'écran Retina. 

Et je pense aussi qu'en prenant l'iPad 3 je pourrai avoir une machine qui tiendra beaucoup plus longtemps (en terme d'obsolescence) que l'iPad 2 et mes yeux pourront profité du Retina parce que avec l'iPad c'est bien mais "sans plus"

Ma question est simple : Dois-je profité du délai de rétractation qui est à ma portée et rajouté 80&#8364; pour avoir l'iPad 3 ? Ça vaut vraiment le coup ?

Merci par avance pour réponses.
Cordialement, Samir.


----------



## ARSyBi (11 Mars 2012)

Largement oui si tu as les moyens, et que tu est deçu de ton achat, que tu le trouve "sans plus" y'a même pas de question à te poser !!

Crois en l'expérience d'un acheteur compulsif, si tu regrette l'achat dès le déballage, renvoi le, car tu sera tjrs du coté "négatif" de la chose !


----------



## Kamidh (11 Mars 2012)

La question ne ce pose pas ! Rétractation direct !


----------



## S-amir (11 Mars 2012)

Bon bah je vais faire alors  VIVEMENT MON iPad 3 !!!! J'aime pas dire nouvel iPad c'est vraiment nul comme nom  Je go à la Fnac me faire rembourser.

Sinon pour ma part je vais le prendre en blanc, 16 Go et WiFi. Sinon j'ai commandé ça sur Darty : http://www.darty.com/nav/achat/info...ipad/accessoire_ipad/belkin_pleat_bk_ipd.html


Le nouvel iPad rentrera dans cette housse ou pas ?


----------



## Gwen (11 Mars 2012)

change sans hésitation. La différence de prix étant minime, ça vaut le coup.


----------

